# Need help picking a six



## Deathbykidd (Apr 14, 2013)

So I'm looking to sell majority of my gear and pick a six string bass and 8 string guitar up. I plan to have the bass in drop E with the E being an octave below. The basses I've been looking at are worrying me if they can handle it. I'm looking at an ibanez sr506, sr706, ltd sm206, ltd D-6, and maybe a cheaper used schecter if I can find one. I'm looking used or b stock on all of these due to only having about $400-$450 to work with. Which would be the best to go with? Any other suggestions for basses? I'm also looking for natural/stained tops rather than painted tops.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

Used Ibanez BTB406QM.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Used Ibanez BTB406QM.



I'm not finding any of these around, anyone have experiences with a peavey grind 6?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 14, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> I'm not finding any of these around, anyone have experiences with a peavey grind 6?



Peavey grind series are awesome. I have loved every one I have played, including the 6


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> I'm not finding any of these around, anyone have experiences with a peavey grind 6?



I have a Grind 6, and while it's solidly built (some minor, mostly cosmetic issues here and there, with a couple sloppy joins) the electronics are pretty terrible so factor in the price to replace the guts. 

The fretwork is good enough, and the hardware is nice.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 14, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a Grind 6, and while it's solidly built (some minor, mostly cosmetic issues here and there, with a couple sloppy joins) the electronics are pretty terrible so factor in the price to replace the guts.
> 
> The fretwork is good enough, and the hardware is nice.



That was my worry about them. The same goes for the lets because they use ltd designed pickups and preamps. Maybe ibanez is the way to go in this case? 34 in should be enough to handle a low E with the right strings right?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 14, 2013)

There is a used BTB676M on MF for roughly the cost of an SR506, and a BTB406QM on eBay for $600 OBO. 

Other stuff to look into:
- Yamaha TRB Series
- Cort Curbow 6
- Carvin XB

They all show up in your price range on the used market.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 14, 2013)

Ibanez BTB 6 stringers are tone monsters (i've owned 2, BTB406QMBBL and BTB676NTF) and ideal for low tunings, the 35" scale is not essential but it will help.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the btb's are a little out of my range. I'll have to look at where I can cut costs. I'm trying to upgrade all my gear and get an 8, pod x3 live, a power amp, a cabnet, and a bass. So I may be able to find deals on other items that will allow for more towards the bass. Are there any alternative ways that I could tune the six even tho I'm playing in drop E on guitars? What would be the smallest gauge I could get away with on a 34 inch scale and a 35 inch scale?


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 15, 2013)

.182


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 15, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> .182



I'm assuming circle k? I think I'm gonna run an sr506 as I'm seeing some good deals on some on the bay. Would their drop tune set work? Or would individual strings be better?


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 15, 2013)

LTD D-6 or a hohner b bass VI are definitely worth looking into. They're both within your price range and play great! I love the thin but substantial necks on them, with the flattened back, its just so damn comfortable. The string spacing is a little tighter than on the ibby which I rather like, so the width of the board is smaller making it easier to get around on as well. Along with that, the 35" makes detuning a breeze and sounds fantastic, especially with some circle k strings, you can't really beat it


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Apr 15, 2013)

.182 will be quite flaccid for a low E. That's what I use for G and its still below standard tension. It'll be similar tuning to drop C on guitar with a .046... I mean... if that's what you're into then....


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 15, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> What would be the smallest gauge I could get away with


Yeah .182 is my answer to this, it will have low tension but just enough for good tone, it will have 30 pounds of tension at E0, which is extra light and Circle Ks (and from experience my own) recommended minimum. Medium tension would be a .210, heavy tension .232. The .182 and .190 have 1 less layer of wrap wire than the .200 and up so will be a little more flexible and clear, so perhaps a light tension .190 set would be a good place to start.
The CKS 'drop tune' sets have equal tension strings in a drop tuning so they will be ideal. One way to choose is to choose the set that contains your favourite gauge of standard E string.
You can use the tension chart to design or choose sets http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Apr 15, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> I think the btb's are a little out of my range. I'll have to look at where I can cut costs. I'm trying to upgrade all my gear and get an 8, pod x3 live, a power amp, a cabnet, and a bass. So I may be able to find deals on other items that will allow for more towards the bass. Are there any alternative ways that I could tune the six even tho I'm playing in drop E on guitars? What would be the smallest gauge I could get away with on a 34 inch scale and a 35 inch scale?



You could always play bass in the original octave, or just tune to AEADG.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 15, 2013)

CaptainLuckeyBeard said:


> LTD D-6 or a hohner b bass VI are definitely worth looking into. They're both within your price range and play great! I love the thin but substantial necks on them, with the flattened back, its just so damn comfortable. The string spacing is a little tighter than on the ibby which I rather like, so the width of the board is smaller making it easier to get around on as well. Along with that, the 35" makes detuning a breeze and sounds fantastic, especially with some circle k strings, you can't really beat it



How are the electronics on the D-6? And is it really 35 inch? the website said 34 when I checked. 



ixlramp said:


> Yeah .182 is my answer to this, it will have low tension but just enough for good tone, it will have 30 pounds of tension at E0, which is extra light and Circle Ks (and from experience my own) recommended minimum. Medium tension would be a .210, heavy tension .232. The .182 and .190 have 1 less layer of wrap wire than the .200 and up so will be a little more flexible and clear, so perhaps a light tension .190 set would be a good place to start.
> The CKS 'drop tune' sets have equal tension strings in a drop tuning so they will be ideal. One way to choose is to choose the set that contains your favourite gauge of standard E string.
> You can use the tension chart to design or choose sets http://circlekstrings.com/CKSIMAGES/CircleKtensionChart130105.pdf



I think that a .190 would be good. I'm gonna look more into the correct tension and guages and stuff. 


TheEmptyCell said:


> You could always play bass in the original octave, or just tune to AEADG.



Im looking for a more low end rumble, If I'm not mistaken, Danza runs an octave below E and it just sounds very appealing to me. So i'd prefer having the octave lower. 

Edit: I may try out AEADGC before swapping strings to see how I like it. I might as well try all options when it comes to tuning.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 15, 2013)

Before you decide on going for Danza's so-bad-it's-good bass tone, I suggest listening to the bass tone from Glass Cloud's song Counting Sheep. It'll give you another idea of how drop E/F can sound on a bass.

I hate to be a debbie downer in this thread but I think you're trying to buy way too much stuff at once. You can play in Drop E on any 34" bass so long as it's not too cheap, but I feel that the rig is very, very important.

For example, my bass player has an Ashdown ABM575 I think with a 4x10 and 1x15 cab. The sound is pretty good, but he recently tried an Ampeg SVT2 with an Ampeg 8x10 and it makes all the difference. He has a pretty complicated FX loop as well which I'd say cost nearly as much as his bass.

The Pod is a good choice though, I have a Pod HD Pro so I'm unsure how the older models stack up by comparison but I've been very happy with mine. They're easy to record with and easy to set up in an amp chain as well.

I don't know. I'm not an expert, it's certainly a lot to fork out for, I would say perhaps slow down a bit, grab the things you absolutely need and then work from there. It's a shitty feeling to have to wait, but if you do and you spend the money getting gear that's a little higher end I reckon you'll reap the benefits in kind.

/twocents


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 15, 2013)

Orgalmer said:


> Before you decide on going for Danza's so-bad-it's-good bass tone, I suggest listening to the bass tone from Glass Cloud's song Counting Sheep. It'll give you another idea of how drop E/F can sound on a bass.
> 
> I hate to be a debbie downer in this thread but I think you're trying to buy way too much stuff at once. You can play in Drop E on any 34" bass so long as it's not too cheap, but I feel that the rig is very, very important.
> 
> ...



I also like Glass Cloud's bass tone too and I see what you mean about trying to buy too much at once. The whole thing with it is that I have a lot of gear that isn't the greatest, and I'm trying to replace it with a few better items. I have 4 guitars and two basses, a spider 3 15 watt, a 20 watt combo bass amp, and an old boss GT-3. Out of all of that, I'm only looking to keep one guitar and buy a new set up. I'm trying to pair down my gear and have nicer stuff than I had before. 

The bass is just for recording. I'm not really planning on playing it live. I've read that the x3 is capable of making good bass tones. So I think I'd be ok going this route if it is just for recording purposes. If I were playing live, then yeah I agree, the rig would have to be more important. 

Basically I'm looking to buy a 6 string bass, A Schecter Damien platinum 8, the x3, and a 2x12 with a power amp. It may not be all great and high end gear, but i'm looking to downsize my stuff while upgrading. I figure it'll cost between $1,500-2,000 (Majority going towards the Damien platinum) and other than that, I was planning on going used for the rest. 

I feel that i'd be reaping the benefits buying this stuff compared to what I have been playing through for the last 4 years of my guitar playing. I know it's not high end gear to some, but to me it is as high end as i'll need to further my playing for the next few years and probably longer.


----------



## Orgalmer (Apr 15, 2013)

Okay, that makes a bit more sense, I read through all the previous comments but I have a better understanding of where you're coming from.

Sounds like you've got a fairly good idea of what you're looking for. I don't know if you've heard of Rocktron before but I have a Rocktron Velocity 300 with a Pod HD Pro, including all the shipping etc, that cost me about $1100. Absolutely killer setup though. You could use the Bean or the HD500 to cut costs or get the less powerful Rocktron too. The Pod HD setups actually have a dedicated bass amp there, though I don't know how good/bad it is.

Keep in mind I live in Australia where everything is marked up to the shithouse, so you should be able to nab some of these new and used for next to nothing.

As for the actual bass, I'd probably recommend an Ibanez SR506. Fairly middle of the road, reliable bass, nice and light, tight neck spacing. It's a good place to start. If you like wider spacing, try the BTB475. Links below.

SR506: http://basscentre.com.au/uploadedFiles/1363915752269-7740.jpg

BTB475: http://basscentre.com.au/uploadedFiles/1363051318937-6560.jpg



Hope this helps!


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Apr 15, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> How are the electronics on the D-6? And is it really 35 inch? the website said 34 when I checked.
> 
> Edit: I may try out AEADGC before swapping strings to see how I like it. I might as well try all options when it comes to tuning.



They might have changed the specs again ...the b-206 would be a better recommendation. I'd say go find a 406 or a 416 but those are probably a but more than you'd want to spend lol the 406 is my go to bass right now, and I swapped out the stock pups to EMG TW-45s, that have the single coil/humbucker split that is unreal lol


----------



## iron blast (Apr 16, 2013)

There are a few other 8-string guitars that are abit more affordable with similar specs like the bc rich outlaw 8. Another way you can save cash is by buying a powered monitor instead of a cab and power-amp. This setup is more transparent and you can get a decent one for about $250. I recommend saving and getting a budget of about 600 to 1000 for a good bass. It is much easier to find a good affordable guitar for down tuning than a bass Imho.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 20, 2013)

iron blast said:


> There are a few other 8-string guitars that are abit more affordable with similar specs like the bc rich outlaw 8. Another way you can save cash is by buying a powered monitor instead of a cab and power-amp. This setup is more transparent and you can get a decent one for about $250. I recommend saving and getting a budget of about 600 to 1000 for a good bass. It is much easier to find a good affordable guitar for down tuning than a bass Imho.



I've narrowed it down to the Damien Platinum just because it's a 28 inch scale with a set neck. I have thought about maybe seeing if I could work up to a bit more of a budget for a higher end bass. Those Schecter 6's look really nice.


----------



## Deathbykidd (May 12, 2013)

So a bit of a bump/ update, I've narrowed my scope down to a Ibanez SR406 that I found used in my area for about $275 and a Schecter studio 6 for about $525. Is the schecter worth the extra $300? Or can the Ibanez hold it's own? Both have three band Eq's from what it looks like which is a plus as I'd like to have that. I can't seem to find much more about the 406 though, is it a discontinued model? I didn't see it on ibanez's website.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (May 19, 2013)

OP, are you sure that you going to use all 6 strings? I mean it's pretty hard to find a decent 6string for your budget, and I highly recommend you to buy a 4/5string bass (for example Mexican Fender) and to tune it in drop E.


----------



## LordCashew (May 19, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> So a bit of a bump/ update, I've narrowed my scope down to a Ibanez SR406 that I found used in my area for about $275 and a Schecter studio 6 for about $525. Is the schecter worth the extra $300? Or can the Ibanez hold it's own? Both have three band Eq's from what it looks like which is a plus as I'd like to have that. I can't seem to find much more about the 406 though, is it a discontinued model? I didn't see it on ibanez's website.



I'd say for your purposes the Schecter would be a better bass. 35" scale and whatever EMGs it comes with would probably be better for low tuning than the Ibanez's stock electronics and shorter scale.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

^^^ Ibanez has a 35" scale, whereas, Schecter does NOT. Sure, EMGs are a plus for the Schecter.

(I myself have been looking into the various Ibanez 5-string and 6-string basses. I'm currently on a similiar budget and trying to achieve Drop-E too.)


----------



## Deathbykidd (Jun 30, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> ^^^ Ibanez has a 35" scale, whereas, Schecter does NOT. Sure, EMGs are a plus for the Schecter.
> 
> (I myself have been looking into the various Ibanez 5-string and 6-string basses. I'm currently on a similiar budget and trying to achieve Drop-E too.)



Schecters website says the 5 and 6 string version is 35 and the 4 is 34 for both of the basses that are available for 6 strings. I kinda forgot about this thread haha. But I'm thinking running with a schecter.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm still extremely iffy about going down into the whole Drop-E thing (what octave is that? E0 or lower?)

I just think you lose definition and clarity. You can easily synth up a sub-bass that'll sound the same. (Look at them dubstep kids synthing up their sub-basses. )

Do the Meshuggah-trick where Dick tunes in a drop-tuning with his lowest string an octave lower than the guitar's second string. (Guitar: F, Bb, Eb, Ab, Db, Gb, Bb, Eb. --- Bass: Bb, F, Bb, Eb, Ab.) I did read somewhere, however, that Dick now tunes his lowest string to an A.....this baffles me....someone please explain.

As for bass recommendations: I play Schecter guitars right now, so I'll advocate their basses. Spectors have always been killer basses and been duking it out with Warwick for awhile. Speaking of which, the Warwick Rock Bass series is also something worth looking into because of the price (if you ever wanna buff it up into a solid beast!) And I have heard very good things about Trabens. (I haven't heard much about them, but everything I have heard has been very positive in all aspects.)


----------



## Deathbykidd (Jun 30, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I'm still extremely iffy about going down into the whole Drop-E thing (what octave is that? E0 or lower?)
> 
> I just think you lose definition and clarity. You can easily synth up a sub-bass that'll sound the same. (Look at them dubstep kids synthing up their sub-basses. )
> 
> ...



Was thinking about that also, its E0 I believe. I think I'd just do drop A. Im thinking that EAEADGBE would be the most ideal tuning for some of my ideas. So drop A would make sense. My main 6 is a schecter and every schecter I've played has just felt amazing to me. I was thinking about a warwick, but their sixs are expensive from what I've found.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 30, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> Was thinking about that also, its E0 I believe. I think I'd just do drop A. Im thinking that EAEADGBE would be the most ideal tuning for some of my ideas. So drop A would make sense. My main 6 is a schecter and every schecter I've played has just felt amazing to me. I was thinking about a warwick, but their sixs are expensive from what I've found.


 
Yep, that is the same tuning I use. (Got it from Eddie of Infant Annihilator). Instead of just dropping the lowest string and making it EBEADGBE, drop both for, EAEADGBE. You just gotta remember you have both dropped. But it makes writing and tuning for the bass easier, which adds to the heaviness. (Usually I play the guitar as though it was merely a 7-string in Drop-A, then I pedal back to the low-E on rare occasions for chugginess or for low-end accents.)

I am contemplating a 5-string bass tuning of either something like A-E-B-E-A (custom tuning) or even A-E-A-D-G (based off Dick's tuning). Some things regarding tuning are just throwing me off though......my brain is mushy......


----------

